# Upson board replacement



## jneveaux

Is anyone still able to find this paperboard product? (made by the Upson Co. then by Buffalo Paper up until the early 80s as far as I know.) someone suggested luan, but I don't like the grain and it's not as flexible in forming a compound curve. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## jwl868

It appears that Upson was bought by Niagara Fiberboard, and it appears that Niagara maintains some of the Upson line.

Check the Niagara Fiberboard website.


Joe


----------



## avkid

jwl868 said:


> It appears that Upson was bought by Niagara Fiberboard, and it appears that Niagara maintains some of the Upson line.
> 
> Check the Niagara Fiberboard website.


Niagara Fiberboard Upsonite Products


----------



## gafftaper

Have you considered using thin masonite? My local Lowes recently switched their masonite stock to a very thin product that can't be much more than 1/8" thick. Haven't tried bending it on a set but it seems like a doable idea. I suppose it would have a limit to its bending ability where it would just snap. 

I've never used this Upson stuff. Never heard of it actually. Tell us a little more about what it's like and how you use it if you don't mind.


----------



## Marius

If memory serves, Upson Board is like a very heavy, thin(not corrugated) cardboard. Kind of like posterboard, but a lot heavier.


----------



## DaveySimps

I have never used the Upson board, but if it is similar to Masonite as Gafftaper suggest, I would definately go with Masonite. I have used the 1/8" masonite on many sets and have had great luck with it. It bends and paints up very nicely.

~Dave


----------



## jneveaux

Upson board is useful for facings and some vertical surfaces. It is really a pressed paper board product. the beauty of it is that it paints up just like muslin, but it holds a shape without a lot of backing. We used to use it to face platforms/levels. it is easy to shape with a matte knife and is easy to nail through into framing. It wore pretty well and came in several thicknesses, providing more durability or flexibility depending on the application.
I always found masonite hard to paint because the surface was too smooth and tight. also, when i tried to punch a nail or screw through masonite, the tight hard surface fought back. Maybe that's easier with screw guns and powered brad guns now. it also seems to have a lot of "memory" which fought you when trying to form over curves and doesn't hold glue well, depending on whether you're using the single or double sided type.
Take a look at the Niagara Fiberboard site that avkid posted above. thanks for that.


----------



## DaveySimps

I agree Masonite has a tough exterior, but works great when you are using pneumatic tools to fasten with. Non tempered masonite is a bit easier to work with, but not as easy to find at the big box stores.

~Dave


----------



## jneveaux

since I haven't bought Upson board in over 25 years, it may be hard to compare, but it used to be a lot cheaper than masonite. I've been trying to find it, let alone buy Upson board, but when I do I want to compare cost. It also used to have a nice pebble finish on one side compared to the slick surface on masonite. non-tempered masonite has very little bendability. i'd compare it to bender board.


----------



## gafftaper

Thanks for the tips. Keep us up to date on what you find and the cost. I've always just used either masonite or luan for facing things. Both work but have their drawbacks too. It's always great to find new materials to work with.


----------



## derekleffew

jneveaux, did you use a CutAwl with your Upson Board? I was once told both were made by the same company, but now I doubt that was true. At least 4 different shops I worked in in the 1980s had a CutAwl.

I think foamcore has displaced Upson Board in almost every application. Plus, Van hates the stuff.


----------

